# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  Oppo Find X2 و Oppo Find X2 Pro سيحصلان على Android 11 Beta هذا الشهر

## mohamed73

بالأمس، قامت شركة جوجل بإصدار النسخة التجريبية العامة الأولى من نظام  Android 11 الأحدث من الشركة، وهي النسخة المتاحة الآن للتحميل على هواتف  Google Pixel بدءًا من الجيل الثاني. 
 ومع ذلك، النسخة التجريبية العامة الأولى من نظام Android 11 ستشق  طريقها إلى الأجهزة الأخرى غير التابعة لشركة جوجل قريبًا. شركة Oppo على  سبيل المثال لا تستطيع الإنتظار، وبالتالي فقد كشفت لنا اليوم أن الهاتفين  Oppo Find X2 و Oppo Find X2 Pro سيكونا من بين أولى الهواتف الذكية التي  ستحصل على النسخة التجريبية العامة من نظام Android 11. 
 وعلى ما يبدو، ستقوم شركة Oppo بجلب النسخة التجريبية العامة الأولى من  نظام Android 11 للهاتفين Oppo Find X2 و Oppo Find X2 Pro في وقت ما قبل  نهاية هذا الشهر. وبالتأكيد، هذه نسخة تجريبية فقط، لذلك لا تتوقع الحصول  على أداء مذهل كما أنه قد تصادفك بعض الأخطاء أثناء الإستخدام. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## undertakerss

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

